# Catch, reuse, and recycle springtails from old vivarium



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

I am breaking down a large hex vivarium that was used for RETFs that I sold. I was going to dump the substrate, but noticed it is loaded with springtails. Any recommendations on how to capture them or somehow preserve them _en masse_ to start a big culture with them or transfer them to a new viv? 

I do not plan on transferring the substrate to the new vivarium, although the RETFs were quite healthy in that viv. I am repurposing the hex after break down and cleaning for a group of R. Uakarii.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Not worth the risk, get some new cultures.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

At my own risk I starve the viv for a few days, not refilling the feeder station. Once there hungry I set a piece of bananna in the viv. The next day I scoop a bit of dirt out and make a culture with it. This usually works better for isos, with springs I'd prolly just take a whole leaf and band the springs off. This can be safe if you culture a few generations until your sure theres no bugs from the original population.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

could you flood the substrate? then use the float and blow technique?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Dane said:


> Not worth the risk, get some new cultures.


I wouldn't do it unless the old tank inhabitants could be tested for pathogens.

Thou I don't think i'd go through the trouble; it's just simpler/cheaper to buy new cultures


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah I agree spend the extra 15 dollars for new cultures. Not worth the possible headache down the road.


----------



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks! Advice to discard taken. Starting new build this week.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Excuse the derailment of the thread, but what is the proper way to discard old substrate loaded with insects?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Double bag and put into the garbage stream.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

chillplants said:


> Excuse the derailment of the thread, but what is the proper way to discard old substrate loaded with insects?


There is no one proper way, there are different levels of what you are willing to do. 

Autoclave or pressure cook it for an several hours would be the best. 
You can dump it in a bucket of 10% bleach, make sure there is much more water / bleach than soil, like 5x the volume. 
You could bake it for hours in the oven if you don't have a way to pressure cook or boil the volume. 
Mediocre stuff is like putting it in a couple trash bags, you hope it makes it all the way to the dump and is there long enough for everything to die before it can find its way out.


----------

